# Panda at the IFCS World Agility Championshipd



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda and I recently got the to represent Great Britain at the IFCS world championships. We had an amazing time and it was just a phenomenal experience.

We paid for the videos to be sent to us but for some reason they only sent one of panda  it wasn't his best run as we went wrong but there were some good bits too.

http://youtu.be/jV8SyvJ3QPE


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! He's great! Looks like a very challenging course, too, very technical. Congrats on making it there and getting to participate! I can only dream...

--Q


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks, this wasn't one of his best runs just hoping they will send us more videos as there are 4 runs id love the footage from. You can see panda loves his agility


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations. The noise level is tremendous, but doesn't seem to bother Panda at all. He really does seem to be having a blast!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:cheers2:Kudos to you and Panda for getting to the IFCS world championships and doing so well! :clap2: On behalf of miniature poodles owners like myself worldwide, I sincerely _thank you_ for showing what the variety can do!:adore: Panda looked great running that challenging course.:vroam: Look forward to seeing more videos of Panda in action if/when they are available. You deserve to be so very proud! roud:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the video. Looked great!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks  I did get lots of lovely people from around the world saying what a lovely poodle he is. I may be getting some more videos of his runs at some point so I'll upload them if I get some. Hopefully of his better runs haha!

He's a good boy, we only started learning agility around 2.5 years ago so he's come a long way.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------

